# World Pharma promised me....



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

2 vials of product to try out. They want me to try their stuff and then report the findings to you guys. 

I keep reading about guys not getting their products and being scammed so I decided I will have my 2 vials sent to someone who did not get their products instead.

Post up in this thread about your lost order and I will choose someone to send my products to directly from World Pharma and you can tell us your experience with them. 

I have a couple of rules however.

1. You must live in the US-that way we can see if it gets through customs.

2. I must be able to verify your loss.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

K I'm curious about their products also and I documented my experience with them in the thread WP user experience I never recieved my last order and chalked it up as a loss and a lesson learned. Should be easy enough to verify if you choose me and need any reference #'s let me know. Oh and I live in the US Indiana actually right in the midwest.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 29, 2010)

if its worth anything I remember reading about jcar losing that order.

hevy you should still get somethign from them and try it out, we all regard your opinion alot.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> K I'm curious about their products also and I documented my experience with them in the thread WP user experience I never recieved my last order and chalked it up as a loss and a lesson learned. Should be easy enough to verify if you choose me and need any reference #'s let me know. Oh and I live in the US Indiana actually right in the midwest.



Just curious, did you pm them your order # so they could follow through with where it may be? If you have it, pm it to me and I will forward it to them and see what I can do for you.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 2 vials of product to try out. They want me to try their stuff and then report the findings to you guys.
> 
> I keep reading about guys not getting their products and being scammed so I decided I will have my 2 vials sent to someone who did not get their products instead.
> 
> ...



Great jester on your part Heavy!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Just curious, did you pm them your order # so they could follow through with where it may be? If you have it, pm it to me and I will forward it to them and see what I can do for you.


 Dg I did you can read the whole account up till I gave up on it at the above mentioned thread. The last corespondence I had with them they said we shipped it out but fell free to place another order for it. I felt pretty burned by that so....


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 29, 2010)

Imo they are to high to gamble with. I pm'd them to see if i could get a better price and the only thing i got back was ''go to page make order''


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 29, 2010)

hevy you should still get somethign from them and try it out, we
all regard your opinion alot. X2    jcar, hope you get your deal resolved now, thats bullshit.


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 29, 2010)

Also imo no matter what they wil make sure any mod here gets what they order. The rest of us are just regular ole customers that are a dime 1000.no loss to them really


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Also imo no matter what they wil make sure any mod here gets what they order. The rest of us are just regular ole customers that are a dime 1000.no loss to them really



I disagree. ALot of guys have posted here that they got their gear. There are a million things that could have gone wrong and I am working to try to resolve jcars problem. WP is not going to pay to be a sponsor and not get any business from this site. It is in their best interest to make sure orders are recieved and to make customers happy.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I disagree. ALot of guys have posted here that they got their gear. *There are a million things that could have gone wrong* and I am working to try to resolve jcars problem. WP is not going to pay to be a sponsor and not get any business from this site. It is in their best interest to make sure orders are recieved and to make customers happy.


 Yup, way too many things can go wrong when you order from overseas illegaly. Probably best to not use them at all.

They can keep their free samples. I don't take bribes.

Just sayin...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, way too many things can go wrong when you order from overseas illegaly. Probably best to not use them at all.
> 
> They can keep their free samples. I don't take bribes.
> 
> Just sayin...



the word *bribe* implies a form of corruption, not sure why you would say that?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was kinda wondering too I dont think anyone would accuse Heavy of being bias or unfair hes always a strait shooter.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear *heavyiron, we can easy send you same samples to test gear...! please we want to do it!

also dear *jcar1016,please give us asap order key in pm so we can see what you miss and we will resend it today! its not a problem!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Also imo no matter what they wil make sure any mod here gets what they order. The rest of us are just regular ole customers that are a dime 1000.no loss to them really


 
Dude, WP gave me a FREE vial of Cyp after I ordered 1 of the same and I got it in 5 days. C'mon. You're not a customer, how can you comment on thier services?!? Walmart took longer to mail me a blender for gods sake.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Walmart took longer to mail me a blender for gods sake.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear FMJ, we do our best to our customers!
But more customers you have,bigger % is that maybe some packs got lost, or friend stole friend a pack from mailbox,its already happen...+custom,etc

But as i say, we do our best to make all our customers happy!

best-regards

wp


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

Robert said:


> the word *bribe* implies a form of corruption, not sure why you would say that?


 Honestly if WP's products and customer service are exceptional they don't need to give moderators free products to give WP exposure or a good name. Their service to the members should speak for itself. 

What concerns me is they offer to provide exceptional service and free products to us moderators but testimonials from the members are mixed at best. It "feels" like we are being used to cause the members to gain trust in WP. I personally don't want free products if a member here is spending their hard earned cash and never recieve the products. That is why I started this thread. We have members who have never recieved their products yet moderators are being offered the stuff for free. WP can make it right and give the stuff they promised me to those members instead.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear *heavyiron, member jcar miss 100 x 15mg anabol tabs, we offer him now 3 x 100 x 10mg methanbolic tabs from Asia pharma for resend! its more then fair!
we know he will also receive other packs we sent him 25th march.

we are still interested to send you some of our products to test them and test our service!

best-regards

wp

*


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> WP can make it right and give the stuff they promised me to those members instead.





World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear heavyiron, member jcar miss 100 x 15mg anabol tabs, we offer him now 3 x 100 x 10mg methanbolic tabs from Asia pharma for resend! its more then fair!
> we know he will also receive other packs we sent him 25th march.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

World Pharma has offered me a more than fair compensation for my troubles.  I must say that sometimes I am kind of harsh about things.  I was given a very respectful and prompt response to my issue today. So thank you WP for taking care of the issue.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *heavyiron, member jcar miss 100 x 15mg anabol tabs, we offer him now 3 x 100 x 10mg methanbolic tabs from Asia pharma for resend! its more then fair!*
> *we know he will also receive other packs we sent him 25th march.*
> 
> *we are still interested to send you some of our products to test them and test our service!*
> ...


 
Thank you!

Please continue to take care of the members here. They deserve it.

Once every member is taken care of at IM and reports back then I will consider your offer but I want them to be taken care of first.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Please continue to take care of the members here. They deserve it.
> 
> Once every member is taken care of at IM and reports back then I will consider your offer but I want them to be taken care of first.


 Thanks Heavy fo standin up for us "little people" lol all jokes aside they really were a pleasure to deal with today


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by heavyiron
Thank you!
Please continue to take care of the members here.
They deserve it.
Once every member is taken care of at IM and
reports back then I will consider your offer but I
want them to be taken care of first.
Thanks Heavy fo standin up for us "little people"
lol all jokes aside they really were a pleasure to
deal with today
 thats great to hear!                    Fmj, good luck with your new blender!


----------



## FMJ (Apr 29, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Fmj, good luck with your new blender!


 
Thanks man!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear members, ll who will ever order from us will never be unhappy!!! NEVER!!!!!

till now we have only happy members!

but you need to know, more customers is also some more % that somebody is not happy ,etc..
but we do our best to make all members always happy!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yup, way too many things can go wrong when you order from overseas illegaly. Probably best to not use them at all.
> 
> *They can keep their free samples. I don't take bribes.*
> 
> Just sayin...


 

Doesnt seem like any mod is pushing any particular brand. Thats what makes this forum so good


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 2 vials of product to try out. They want me to try their stuff and then report the findings to you guys.
> 
> I keep reading about guys not getting their products and being scammed so I decided I will have my 2 vials sent to someone who did not get their products instead.
> 
> ...


 
Another nice move from a great guy, you're one of the most knowledgeable guy out there, always have time to answer to all our questions and have the kindness to give free gears to someone who didn't get his order!!!From me and all others IM member on this board, a big thanks heavy you deserve all the reps points in the world!!!
P.S Never had that kind of sensitivity before maybe that's time i get my estrogen level in check and a bloodwork done!!!
Geat offer too bad i'm a canadian and have to deal with those motherf.... customs!May all my prayers be answered!!!!!!


----------



## willib (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Please continue to take care of the members here. They deserve it.
> 
> Once every member is taken care of at IM and reports back then I will consider your offer but I want them to be taken care of first.



nice to know someone looks out for the little guy.i know of an older guy thats not rich like some of you guys that needs some hgh at reasonable price.any suggestions?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> World Pharma has offered me a more than fair compensation for my troubles.  I must say that sometimes I am kind of harsh about things.  I was given a very respectful and prompt response to my issue today. So thank you WP for taking care of the issue.



I am glad they responded in a way to your liking.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 29, 2010)

Dear members, we will always fixed all problems, nobody will not stay disappointed!

but we see that last few weeks Canada custom become like Australian custom! total hard.

Thanks god USA  custom is great and deliver is almost 100%!

so all of you are welcome and make some orders now...

best-regards

wp


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

me and my gym friend got all gear 100% for now
world-pharma is BEST!


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

A friend of mine, who is a member on this board, told me he never received his package from WP. He didn't want anyone to get a bad idea about him or WP so he wanted me to keep my mouth shut. OOPS!!!

He's not that upset or Surprised


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> A friend of mine, who is a member on this board, told me he never received his package from WP. He didn't want anyone to get a bad idea about him or WP so he wanted me to keep my mouth shut. OOPS!!!
> 
> He's not that upset or Surprised



Do you have an order #?


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

He didn't give me one. He didn't even want me mentioning this to anyone... Now our friendship is in Jeopardy!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2010)

Saney said:


> He didn't give me one. He didn't even want me mentioning this to anyone... Now our friendship is in Jeopardy!



this is just hearsay b.s. then.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

come on saney this is for legitimate problems go to the CT with BS


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

What happened to the days when you had to hang around a board for several months before you got the hook up ? 

most boards have 15, 20, 30, etc........pharmacies selling the same products, getting the same ridicule, members bad mouthing them, all kind of shit because of open source posting. Bias opinions because some receive items free due to influence and others don't. 

This causes certain "companies" to sell EQ that is really Test E or hell, no matter what the name on the vial it either test E or test prop. How would you know ? You are gaining something. 

Thank God us good ole americans will take whatever we can get.

 i'm sure WP are excellent human beings.

take care


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bro I cant speak for any mods or the big man himself but I believe they're allowed to post their ads here cause they paid to. Their reputation for delivery good products with a high succes rate speaks for itself.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2010)

Dear Saney, if your friedn it legit,then he psot info to us or here.ffeel free!

its look like old friend the_wolf or how that member name is , first talk he order and not got,etc..when we say show us e mail-order key  you use,etc..he start to complain etc..later we all see he  was a scammer!

here i see same problem!
 only order key can tell us all!

guys,please be honest and fair!

best-regards

wp


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Bro I cant speak for any mods or the big man himself but I believe they're allowed to post their ads here cause they paid to. Their reputation for delivery good products with a high succes rate speaks for itself.



I wasn't being sarcastic when I said I'm sure WP are excellent people. 

I will say the problem is they are allowed to post because they pay and sometimes, hopefully not here, they get away with a lot of shit. When Mr. Internet, who has 1/2 million posts, gives props to an individual company, that company will have a boost in sales. you know, long story short, they pay to be here, they pay certain mods, owners in cash or gear, mainly gear and then all the negative posts start to get deleted. A scammer is born. A lot of people have been on the boards longer than me but after 10 years I've gotten a good feel for how things are.  It really all comes down to the fact that even though I am a nobody I would prefer that there is no open source posting here. Not because of legal consequences or paranoia but because it just fucks everything up. However, in the end, currency no matter what the form will always win.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 30, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear Saney, if your friedn it legit,then he psot info to us or here.ffeel free!
> 
> its look like old friend the_wolf or how that member name is , first talk he order and not got,etc..when we say show us e mail-order key you use,etc..he start to complain etc..later we all see he was a scammer!
> 
> ...


 
I would be happiest man on earth if you guys had scammed Lonebitch!
Who lives by the sword dies by the sword!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> K I'm curious about their products also and I documented my experience with them in the thread WP user experience I never recieved my last order and chalked it up as a loss and a lesson learned. Should be easy enough to verify if you choose me and need any reference #'s let me know. Oh and I live in the US Indiana actually right in the midwest.


 How long ago did you send them money? I am curious if this has been a short period or long period.

Thanks


----------



## Saney (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not BSing at all. And He didn't BS me.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> How long ago did you send them money? I am curious if this has been a short period or long period.
> 
> Thanks


Payment was recieved on march 25 they're working to resolve the issue so we'll see how it turns out


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Payment was recieved on march 25 they're working to resolve the issue so we'll see how it turns out


 I am glad to hear they are resolving the issue for you.

 Did they start resolving the issue before or after this thread was made?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

no comment


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> no comment


 =)


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

On a serious note I'm down for a chemistry experiment. I wanna see how they stack up. Most of my previous order from them was known brands but I been hearing some mixed things some good some bad so I wanna see for myself.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2010)

We always resolve problems when somebody pm or e mail us the problem!!!!

and all members know that!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 30, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> We always resolve problems when somebody pm or e mail us the problem!!!!
> 
> and all members know that!


 Relax guys noone said anything bad.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 30, 2010)

We do our best.
you all forget that almost 10 days flight over Europe total stop!

hope someday its will come so you will see post date

best-regards

wp


----------



## ROID (Apr 30, 2010)

fucking A Robert. I just looked at the fucking prices. Go ahead and Ban me.  What the hell man ??????

I am literally speechless.

Not that it matters but I will never post on this board again. Fucking in mother fucking sane the god damn prices you are letting these fucks charge.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 30, 2010)

free market  ...errrr


----------



## dave 236 (May 1, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> Doesnt seem like any mod is pushing any particular brand. Thats what makes this forum so good


Heavy Iron and the mods are always spot on. Just one reason this is the best board of it's kind.


----------



## Dusters (May 1, 2010)

I've never been on a forum with so many helpful mods.  I'm beginning to like this place.


----------



## WFC2010 (May 2, 2010)

this forum is great ,because mods dont sale steroids like on other boards!!!! its why this board is good.

Robert did a good job!


----------



## Saney (May 2, 2010)

What are you talking about Fake UFC Fighter? Robert hooked me up with some Crack Rocks and we Smoked them right there in his 1 Bedroom apartment in front of his niece. He was in the bathroom when i blew smoke in her face!!!!


(Don't ban me!)


----------



## jcar1016 (May 2, 2010)

Man thats not even funny and just plain old bad taste.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2010)




----------



## WFC2010 (May 5, 2010)

yes guys, follow topic!


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2010)

Anyone recieve their packs from WP yet???


----------



## jcar1016 (May 5, 2010)

Not yet but the mail has yet to run today so...


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Not yet but the mail has yet to run today so...


 Please keep us updated


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

see sponsor forum. only Canada guy have problem..all other no problem and gear come in 7-9 days.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2010)

WP did that free give away of some tabs of Adrol.  The first time it didnt work, I didnt receive anything, even a letter in mail from customs.   WP resent it after I PM'd them and it took about two weeks for me to get it here in Canada.  They sent me 20 tabs instead of 10 too   They asked me to write this up when I received the product so I figured I'll do them a favour for doing one for me.


----------



## ZECH (May 5, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> WP did that free give away of some tabs of Adrol.  The first time it didnt work, I didnt receive anything, even a letter in mail from customs.   WP resent it after I PM'd them and it took about two weeks for me to get it here in Canada.  They sent me 20 tabs instead of 10 too   They asked me to write this up when I received the product so I figured I'll do them a favour for doing one for me.



Not alot you can do about tough customs. Glad you got it the second time!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

look like you got 2 packs of 10 each or one pack with 20 tabs?


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> look like you got 2 packs of 10 each or one pack with 20 tabs?



One pack with with 2 things of 10 tabs taped together for a total of 20 tabs.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

cool, can you post a pic so guys can see its real? with some Canada newspaper ?


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> cool, can you post a pic so guys can see its real? with some Canada newspaper ?



Haha ok, you should hook me up with some more Adrol for doing this   That's the package it came in.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

Dear LikeARock,
we hope you will like our products and you will got some good results!

best-regards

wp


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

Did receive free stanabolic too, but did you pass an order with WP likearock?When you' re paying for stuff that's different!As long as i don't confirm the opposite, buying WP stuff from Canada is way too risky!Don't waste your money!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

Dear fredlabrute, we resend your part of order already,its on way.
best-regards

wp


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Did receive free stanabolic too, but did you pass an order with WP likearock?When you' re paying for stuff that's different!As long as i don't confirm the opposite, buying WP stuff from Canada is way too risky!Don't waste your money!



trying to get *anything* in to that fucking country is risky, it's about a 50/50 shot.


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Did receive free stanabolic too, but did you pass an order with WP likearock?When you' re paying for stuff that's different!As long as i don't confirm the opposite, buying WP stuff from Canada is way too risky!Don't waste your money!



No, I've never ordered gear online.  I tried this sample thing to see if it works or not.  I buy all of my gear at home but I'm literally paying WP prices, so I'm looking for something cheaper.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

Try new sponsor Napsgear,did receive 50 ml Tren A at very good price!Look for yourself!


----------



## fredlabrute (May 5, 2010)

Prince said:


> trying to get *anything* in to that fucking country is risky, it's about a 50/50 shot.


 I agree with you Robert,don't misunderstand me cause i didn't mean to offend anyone!WP offer great service with legit gear, but spending money with them from Canada is way too risky for now!Did have good success with new sponsor Napsgear however!


----------



## ZECH (May 5, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Try new sponsor Napsgear,did receive 50 ml Tren A at very good price!Look for yourself!



How did you recieve an order already, when they were just added yesterday or today?


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 6, 2010)

dg806 said:


> How did you recieve an order already, when they were just added yesterday or today?


 

if it means anything FredLabrute told me a while ago about recieving a package from them and that the delivery went smooth.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 6, 2010)

Hammer-She-Rides said:


> if it means anything FredLabrute told me a while ago about recieving a package from them and that the delivery went smooth.


 
Thanks Hammer!
Napsgear is a popular website amongst users,because prices are very affordable!


----------



## Buzzard (May 6, 2010)

fredlabrute said:
			
		

> Thanks Hammer!
> Napsgear is a popular website amongst users,because prices are very affordable!



Naps is a sponsor here now? I can't see banners cuz I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Naps is a sponsor here now? I can't see banners cuz I'm on my iPhone.


 
yup


----------



## fredlabrute (May 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Naps is a sponsor here now? I can't see banners cuz I'm on my iPhone.


 
I did know you were using geneza gear Buzzard,you didn't start a thread "package from Moldova!"!


----------



## Buzzard (May 6, 2010)

fredlabrute said:
			
		

> I did know you were using geneza gear Buzzard,you didn't start a thread "package from Moldova!"!



That was me...


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

Hey Heavy just an update my replacement pack came today posted a pic in the WP forum 7 days not bad I have to say almost like domestic.


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Hey Heavy just an update my replacement pack came today posted a pic in the WP forum 7 days not bad I have to say almost like domestic.


 Very good to hear. Are you 100% satisfied?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

At this point theres no reason I shouldn't be satisfied. I'm not out anything now and WP handled my complaint fairly.


----------



## fredlabrute (May 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> That was me...


Did you try their stuff??Do you like it,only feedback i have is from Welding but i thrust him!!!5 vials of their Tren A in my closet!I've read Llewellyn UGL e-book and analysis on their products was average,their was one of the product containing bacteria!Prices are awesome!!!


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (May 6, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Did you try their stuff??Do you like it,only feedback i have is from Welding but i thrust him!!!5 vials of their Tren A in my closet!I've read Llewellyn UGL e-book and analysis on their products was average,their was one of the product containing bacteria!Prices are awesome!!!


 

lots of guys, some mods are saying to not trust that book.  Gonna go with Vic on this and say F the book


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

If you guys have questions about Naps why not start a thread I'm sure youll get some feedback Naps has been around a long time.


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, naps is good to go. I have a few friends who think their gear is a bit under-dosed (at times), but so far so good for me.


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2010)

Underdosed gear? eww.

WP ALL THE WAY!! It's NEVER UNDERDOSED!


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

WOW saney said something intellagent I'm impressed.


----------



## Saney (May 6, 2010)

Shit, i'm the smartest person I know... Honestly, It's no fun being Seen as a smarty pants..


----------



## jcar1016 (May 6, 2010)

Saney said:


> Shit, i'm the smartest person I know... Honestly, It's no fun being Seen as a smarty pants..


 What you live in some kind home for retarded kids or something?


----------



## WFC2010 (May 7, 2010)

wp sale great gear. i got pumped all the time now, fuck its good gear.


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

World pharma,

I am looking to get some gear and been caught is not high on my list.  I would like to use western union.  Do you have a function for that?


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone on this board got caught or penalized for using an online pharmacy.  Just for their on personal use?


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

I have never done a real cycle, and I would like to try one.  Something is always missing or the last one I think I got fake gear.

I would like to do about 600mg to 750mg of Ciponate for 12 weeks and kicks start with Dianbol.  As well as take HCG and have some clomid on hand.

World Pharma, if you want to PM me and give me a list I would appreciate it.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2010)

all4show said:


> I have never done a real cycle, and I would like to try one.  Something is always missing or the last one I think I got fake gear.
> 
> I would like to do about 600mg to 750mg of Ciponate for 12 weeks and kicks start with Dianbol.  As well as take HCG and have some clomid on hand.
> 
> World Pharma, if you want to PM me and give me a list I would appreciate it.



you need to send a PM to them and ask.


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

Prince said:


> you need to send a PM to them and ask.



I was kind of killing 2 birds with one stone.  I am now over 20 post minimum to send a pm.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

all4show said:


> Has anyone on this board got caught or penalized for using an online pharmacy. Just for their on personal use?


 I dont know if someone else has so I speak for myself here I have reacieved several packs from wp now and they send nice small nondiscript packs. I would say the chance of getting caught for using them in the US anyway is very low. Plus since they are smart enough to send small packs if customs did get one they would just send a seizure letter and let it go at that I believe.


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I dont know if someone else has so I speak for myself here I have reacieved several packs from wp now and they send nice small nondiscript packs. I would say the chance of getting caught for using them in the US anyway is very low. Plus since they are smart enough to send small packs if customs did get one they would just send a seizure letter and let it go at that I believe.



Did you use Western Union or did you use a credit card?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

I have used both


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I have used both



I work in a small office and if I send it to myself C/O the business I still have to use my name.  I am guessing if anyone investigated they would see that me being 6'1" 265lbs that the stuff was for me. 

Does Western Union add any other added protections?


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

Bro wu dosent offer Gear insurance if thats what your asking wp is gtg nuff said.


----------



## all4show (May 7, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Bro wu dosent offer Gear insurance if thats what your asking wp is gtg nuff said.



I am asking about being caught with the gear, not about insurance.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 7, 2010)

Ive said my piece bro if you have specific questions about WP why not shoot em a PM they respond pretty quick.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## Aamir (May 7, 2010)

seems like a great site


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 7, 2010)

thanks dear Aamir!


----------



## weldingman (May 7, 2010)

Waiting sux and misedmatched stuff, then resend ,fuck that. thanks domestic ugl's


----------



## Saney (May 8, 2010)

Go suck your Penis Weldingfruit, We don't wanna hear about your Domestic shit unless you are gonna hook a fat blubbed bitch like me.. So stuff if Hilbert or w/e your name is


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Waiting sux and misedmatched stuff, then resend ,fuck that. thanks domestic ugl's


 This ^^^


----------



## ROID (May 28, 2010)

i remember the days on elite where i used to call out FONZ. No one believed me and I got banned at least 10 times.

woulnd't you know that mother fucker took more money than I could count.

i calls them like i sees them


----------



## JCBourne (May 28, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews on WP as well, however seems they are making it right on this thread.. Confusing.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2010)

Dear GymRat707, everybody who order from us and sue our gear onyl say that and say best shop and best gear..But other jelause guys who NEVER try us or buy from us,talk only shit...
But we and our customers know who we are and what we sale..only TOP Brands of gear and other meds!

best-regards

wp


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear GymRat707, everybody who order from us and sue our gear onyl say that and say best shop and best gear..But other jelause guys who NEVER try us or buy from us,talk only shit...
> But we and our customers know who we are and what we sale..only TOP Brands of gear and other meds!
> 
> best-regards
> ...



 FDA = Fantastic,Dynamic, Assumption !


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2010)

Yes dear SD!


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear GymRat707, everybody who order from us and sue our gear onyl say that and say best shop and best gear..But other jelause guys who NEVER try us or buy from us,talk only shit...
> But we and our customers know who we are and what we sale..only TOP Brands of gear and other meds!
> 
> best-regards
> ...



Well, myself and a buddy have used your gear and while we both agree that it IS good. We can definitely both agree on the fact that it isn't the BEST gear, nor the BEST shop..


----------



## Saney (May 29, 2010)

Omega Labs!


----------



## themaze619 (May 29, 2010)

*title?  nah...  no title*

Hey guys..  (and girls)..  New to the site and just wanted to say hello from the east side (MA)
Thinking of possibly making a purchase with World Pharma..  good decision?


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

themaze619 said:


> Hey guys..  (and girls)..  New to the site and just wanted to say hello from the east side (MA)
> Thinking of possibly making a purchase with World Pharma..  good decision?



Hello from Jamaica Homey !  

IMHO Do yourself a favor , Keep look'n and read ! Naps and Uncle Z's are very professional and priced much more realistically as are others that are not listed on this board.

Welcome to the spot Homey.

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 29, 2010)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2010)

Dear friend,we know you do not like us only because our gmp gear is more expensive then UGL and home made brands!

But who know what is quality always pay more to get top gear.

Who dot want to use us no problem. live us alone!

best-regards

wp


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2010)

Dear themaze619, we are VIP and approved sponsors on over 15 boards and blogs!

best-regards

wp


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,we know you do not like us only because our gmp gear is more expensive then UGL and home made brands!
> wp


 
no it's because you continue to try and decieve people with false testimonies and fictional posters like WFC2010 . . so fuck you WP!


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 29, 2010)

let the gear and prices speak for themselfs...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 29, 2010)

Dear TheCapt'n, big thanks,you are a nice guy!

Dear The Situation, all who ever try it always come back and buy more and more!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear TheCapt'n, big thanks,you are a nice guy!


 
flattery wont earn you point with theCapt'n


----------



## pimprn (May 29, 2010)

Hey WP what if you label the vials different names so it can get over the border easy?(Canada)


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 29, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear friend,we know you do not like us only because our gmp gear is more expensive then UGL and home made brands!
> 
> But who know what is quality always pay more to get top gear.
> 
> ...


Before I start remember you started this, this whatcha want ? OK HERE YOU GO !
You got hella nerve ask'n us to leave you alone?!?!? We can't even post about what we need to know to stay safe or healthy without you play' Michael Jackson and stalk'n EVERY CHANCE YOU GET !! You are like a steroid pedophile on the hunt. Then you got enough nerve to say LEAVE YOU ALONE !!!!! You gotta be kidd'n. HOW BOUT YOU LEAVE US THE HELL ALONE ! You like all sponsors have your OWN place on this site which Prince is kind enough to furnish, but just can't stay the hell outta the post'n section, and you say leave you alone ? Name just one time you've seen Uncle Z, Naps, Omega run in threads post'n pics and fuck' with members, just ONE time. You even take cheap shots at them, but they never say anything bout you. You know what, you are right , I don't like you. Because you do everything you can to turn one of the best boards on the net into your personal billboard. This is your hussle, but this is my home board for 7 or 8 years ! I got friends like family here you just see us all as dumb ass marks !YOU ARE THE NEW GUY HERE !!!! This board was noted for have'n some really smart people with a real cool vibe........till you came along with your fake names, fake posts and fake ass FDA bullshit. You consently insult our intelligence with a barrage of crap that only makes people turn away from you . NOT TO YOU. YOU are your own worst enemy. You are a PROVEN LIER and you have ZERO professional ethics ( ever hear of them). You are THE ONLY sponsor that comes in threads and post at all but especially like the shit you just posted. Since we get'n RAW I got a friend that brought some stuff from you just to have tested, suppose to be HG I'ma do you a favor and post the results, see how much mouth you got then. IM became a great board because it was a no bullshit place to get REAL answers not to look at your pics and advertisments in important threads. I've seen you show just what you think of all the members here when a guy posted about hair loss and you posted that you carry the same products that caused him problems....THEN SUGGESTED HE GO AND CHECK OUT YOUR PRICES. DAMN !! Thats just say'n Fuck you, pay me! Since you called me out lets do this ! You do that a lot too, or did you forget bout the time you called out one of the most RESPECTED members ( who also happens to be a Mod and my friend) his name is VICTOR !!! Remember. How bout the time you tried to bribe Heavy Iron ( also a MOD) he turned your ass down PUBLICLY !! You disrespect our forum, you disrespect our Mods,you disrespect our members and most but you too blind or greedy to see YOU DISRESPECT YOURSELF !!! You need more? What about the thread that got removed bout "DID ANYONE RECIEVE THE NEW BRITISH DRAGON YET " when a guy from Ireland said and I qoute "You are shamless and obviously think we are stupid " unqoute. You need more Homey ? NEVER SELL WOLF TICKETS TO ME. CAUSE I"LL BUY"EM ALL AND WE CAN GIVE A SHOW! I would inject pigshit before I'd buy from you or before I would accept any of your trash. Lets just talk about your unGODLY prices which Hell awaits you for. Or do you still wanna play ? Havard, wfc, wp or whoever you are today. I see through you like glass.

you know what
not even peace and love to you LIER !!!! BAD JUJU FOR YOU X 10000000 !!!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2010)

yeah, what he said


----------



## pimprn (May 30, 2010)

^^And what he said


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 30, 2010)

DEAR pimprn, WE CANT DO IT


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> yeah, what he said





pimprn said:


> ^^And what he said



x4


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear themaze619, we are VIP and approved sponsors on over 15 boards and blogs!
> 
> best-regards
> 
> wp



Really? 15? I am on a few other boards and every single one of them has bad rep for you guys.. So I must ask, which boards?


----------

